# Not a big fan of the kitties, but.....



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

this is pretty cool, my wife got 2 foster kitties today from orphans of the storm and they both are identical, even the toes. I have heard of these before but never knew what was up with the extra toes. I think there is 7 on each front foot of both kittes. has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

My cousin had a black cat with 6 toes on each front foot. He took her to be declawed and the joke was if the veterinarian would charge extra for the extra toes....

I dont really know anything about why or how....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I was seeing this on discovery health... It's mostly common among cats, if you told a vet that your cat had extra digets they would probably smile and say "and?". They are removable but should be done at a young age to reduce scarring. Personally, I would leave it that way just to keep thing interesting.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

my neighbor has a cat with 6 toes on 1 front foot. That was the first time I had ever seen that....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cute kitten. Glad your wife took them in. We have had several kitties that had extra toes I think they cute.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

awww :love2: i lovvee kitties u should call him syx


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww. he is so cute. I loves cats but Ceaser and Rain don't. So I am out of luck in that dept.
I like blondie's idea of naming him syx....that is cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep Aimee had a litter of 7 and 8 toed kittens. Happens quite often actually lol.. I have seen a lot of them. I like them and pic them over others lol.. Mine all lived like normal cats.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know anything about cats. I had a white kitty when I was younger and didn't even realize it was a boy until it got older. I used to tie a pink ribbon around it's neck, and one day I realized my pretty white pink ribboned girl had some extra parts. :hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, that's really gross! LOL I wonder if the cat loving community would see that as a cull?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

buzhunter said:


> Wow, that's really gross! LOL I wonder if the cat loving community would see that as a cull?


 Nobody culls kittens lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Sorry, I don't know anything about cats. I had a white kitty when I was younger and didn't even realize it was a boy until it got older. I used to tie a pink ribbon around it's neck, and one day I realized my pretty white pink ribboned girl had some extra parts. :hammer:


thats funny as crap!!!!! LMAO on that one!!


----------

